# Whats a reasonable price for a Phantom paint job



## snickle (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, Im getting ready to have the Phantom painted now that I have all the pieces I need to fully restore it, what would you guys say is a fair price for a paint job? I was quoted $350 to blast the frame, forks rack, headlight, and tank, and to paint the parts and apply the decals and pin stripes. You think thats a good deal? Keep in mind, Im in socal so prices are all over the map around here.


Let me know what you think.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Apr 3, 2012)

That would be a good deal in this neck of the woods.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 3, 2012)

That's about where I would be at for that paint job. I would upcharge a bit for the striping. Are you going with with single stage color or are you using a clear coat?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think that's a good deal if its pro quality. I would think some of the top guys are easily charging double that for a Phantom. v/r Shawn


----------



## snickle (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok yeah this guy has done a few phantoms and they look great, the only thing I dont like is that he uses stickers for the pin striping and he likes to clear coat everything down to the badge. I dont want it clear coated because I want it to look as original as I can as far as paint quality. What would I tell him to put on it to protect the paint as opposed to clear coat?

I want him to paint it, then I want to put the old 1951 patina'd badge back on it and leave it like that.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 3, 2012)

snickle said:


> Ok, Im getting ready to have the Phantom painted now that I have all the pieces I need to fully restore it, what would you guys say is a fair price for a paint job? I was quoted $350 to blast the frame, forks rack, headlight, and tank, and to paint the parts and apply the decals and pin stripes. You think thats a good deal? Keep in mind, Im in socal so prices are all over the map around here.
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.




If thats two tone just like original jump on it and get it in writing.


----------



## antque (Apr 3, 2012)

*Phantom Paint*

That's a great price, But you're getting what you're paying for,  I restored two Phantoms over 20 years ago and they wanted over $500 just to paint, no frame prep. Just remember the pin stripes were hand done at the factory and using tape and clear coating over them is the easy way out and won't look right. If you're going to do it do it right and you'll never be sorry.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't do the clear coat thing either. It just doesn't look right. 

It looks beautiful, but not period. Ask Bobcycles what he charges.


----------



## snickle (Apr 3, 2012)

Right on, I feel better about it now, thanks guys.


----------



## videoranger (Apr 4, 2012)

I prefer using acrylic enamel with a hardener, color sand and hand polish for a glass smooth finish that's very durable. Two and three stage paints just don't look the same.


----------



## antque (Apr 4, 2012)

*Phantom Paint*

Here is a Red Phantom I restored in 1991. The bike is what I started with and what is was when I finished. The paint was car enamel, with hardener. I did all the painting myself because of the price I was quoted, I thought I might as well try. I sand blasted the frame, did all the prep work. The bike is just paint and rubbing out and buffing, NO Clear Coat. the pin stripes were hand done, the bike looked factory when completed, After painting the paint cured for over 3 months before finishing.


----------



## prewar (Apr 30, 2012)

*Paint*

Do your homework. 
Look into referrals.
It will not do you any good if the project comes in at your budget or under if it's screwed up. 
Or
You have a quote at $350 and the price is way over and they have your bike. 
Again. Do your homework. 
Good luck.


----------

